# CSS - Seitenlayout



## y0dA (22. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Kann mir bitte jemand verraten womit ich folgende Struktur am besten abbilden (CSS) kann:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
|                                                                            |
|                             LOGO                                       |
|-------|-----------------------------------------------------|
| menu|hier werden dann die jeweiligen jsp inkludiert |
|         |                                                                  |
|         |                                                                  |
|         |                                                                  |

Also das alles repräsentiert die jsp main.jsp welche als subviews eben menu.jsp, logo.jsp und dann noch 2 weitere besitzt.
Wie bekomme ich die logo.jsp noch oben und darunter links dann die menu.jsp und rechts davon die beiden verbleibenden JSPs (wobei immer nur eine der beiden gerenderd wird).

mfg


----------



## maki (22. Feb 2008)

Ich persönlich hasse CSS... aber mit DIV Elementen sollte das gehen.


----------



## y0dA (22. Feb 2008)

Ich hasse auch CSS!
Und ich versuche es gerade mit DIV, nur tut sich irgendwie nix:

```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" prefix="t"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
	<f:view>
		<f:loadBundle basename="bundles.labels" var="labels" />
		<head>
			<title><h:outputText value="#{labels.mainTitle}" />
			</title>
			<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../../css/tmcWeb.css" />
			<script type="text/javascript" src="../script/block.js"></script>
			<script type="text/javascript" src="../script/default.js"></script>
		</head>
		<body>
			<t:div id="mainDiv1" styleClass="">
					
					LOGO LOGO LOGO
			</t:div>
			<t:div id="mainDiv2" styleClass="left">
				<%@include file="menuBar.jsp"%>
			</t:div>
			<t:div id="mainDiv3" styleClass="right">
				<%@include file="planning.jsp"%>
				<%@include file="select.jsp"%>
			</t:div>
		</body>
	</f:view>
</html>
```


----------



## byte (22. Feb 2008)

Ich finde CSS eigentlich gut. Das einzige, was ich dabei hasse, ist das positionieren der Container. 

Wo genau ist hier das Problem? Weisst Du nicht, wie man Divs nebeneinander positioniert? Stichwort: float.


----------



## y0dA (22. Feb 2008)

Jo danke, dachte es gäbe vllt alternativen zu div. Obwohl ich nun entdeckt habe, dass tomhawak ein div tag hat.

Ja, hatte Probleme mit dem CSS..

```
.content {
	color: black;
	background: #ededed;
	border-left: 2px solid black;
	border-right: 2px solid black;
}

.menu {
	background: gray;
	float: left;
	width: 170px;
}
```
Habs nun so gelöst.


----------

